#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >      Natural Gas Dehydration  -

## Esam

* :


 1.  .
 2.     .
 3.       .
 4.    .
 5.     .** :*
*        :  *   Contactor* -    *   Glycol  Regeneration  Unit**  99%*   .*

**   Contactor**   Trays**   Bubble  Caps*     Π                                *   Downcomer*         .               *   Mist  Extractor*           .        *    Packing*          .
                     (5  ) .        *   fin  fan air  cooler*          .*
 

**   Level  Controller**    Rich  Glycol**  Flash Separator**  Flash  Tank**   H2S*           :  *   Wet  Glycol  Filter**   Carbon  Filter*           .* 

*Bubble Caps*


**  Reboiler*          (*195-200*)                 *   204*   (   )                *  Vent Stack**   Coil**   Vent  Stack* .*
**  Glycol  Tank**   Surge  Tank* .           *   Positive  Displacement  Pump  PDP*        ..    .      .*

*     :
 1.   *   inlet  gas  flow*.
 2.     .
 3.   *  glycol  flow*.*
*                                     .*
* :*
**
**

** 
Rich glycol
**
lean glycol

**  PH
7.0-8.6
7.0-8.6

**  mg/L
>600
>600

**  %
>0.3
>0.3

**  wt%
3.5-7.5
>1.5


*                          .           (2-6) %.

 :         ݿ
      -        .
     -  *  Dew Point*        .
     -       .*

* :       *  Stripping Gas*
:                    .*
* :
*Reciprocating Pumps **  High disch*.* Pressure** relatively low flowrate **  Glycol Surge Tank** Stand*-*By*           .

     :*
* [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]         *   Contactor*                       .*
**   Mass  Transfer**   Internals*  :
-  *   Vane  Inlet   Device  VID*    .
-   *   liquid  collection  tray*.
- *   Trays**   Packing*    .
-          .*
**   feed  momentum*    ( )        .          .*

**   liquid  collection  tray**   level  controller*    .*

**   Bubble  Cap  Trays* 
  .     (*4-12*)  *   24*    .    *    0.6-0.8 m**     0.2   * - *   0.3* / .    : (1)    (2)    (3)   .

*  Bubble  Caps*                .           .
*  Gas  Outlet*    3 .             *   Carry  over*.*
*      Structured Packing:
                                                            .
       :
-                  .
-        .
-         .
              .*

**   foam**  flash  separator*                      .* 

* 
  :

 -      *    Lean   Glycol* .
 -     .                     
    .          .
 -           .
 -     *    High Inlet Gas temperature*.     .
 -    *    Absorber   Pressure*.*

*   Foaming:
 -    ( ).
 -   ( )         *    Corrosion  Inhibitor*      ).
      (  *    Activated  Carbon   filter*)     *    Foaming  materials*.*

** *  Hydrocarbon Losses:
        .         .*

*    Glycol Surge Tank:
                     .
         .*

*      Heat Exchanger:
 - .
 -  .*

*   Glycol Pump:
 -  *  Pitting**   Strainer**   Pump  Suction*.*



*:*
1.   Oil & Gas Processing*.*
2.   NATCO  Glycol  Dehydration  Systems*.*


* 
* See More:     Natural Gas Dehydration  -

----------

